# 10Gal (What should I put in it?)



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Over the years I have unfortunately sold my piranha's and tank setups, Long story short; I have a 10 gal aquarium that I would like to get going just to slowly get back in to the hobby again. I have been checking out some website's including this one just to give me an idea for certain species but keep drawing a blank. I've done the aggressive fish 2 times now (Tiger Barbs and Zebra Danios) but didn't really care for them so I ended up giving them to friends who were more interested. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a docile species. Any and all replies are appreciated given that they pertain to the question at hand.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Would make a nice shrimp tank....


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

A shrimp tank would be nice

Or maybe a planted blue german ram tank. (Papiliochromis ramirezi)


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Goldfish..jk

Shrimp would be cool


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

How many shrimp could you stock in a 10 gal?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not quite sure but alot of people breed them in small tanks. I thnk they are easily bred.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Would make a nice shrimp tank....


I went with Cherry Shrimp!!! Unfortunately they only had 4 left at my lfs but it appears 2 are male and 2 are female so hopefully they will breed. I've been reading up on them and heard that tanks can go from a half dozen to hundreds over a the span of a few months. I got my fingers crossed that they will breed.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i have a betta in mines..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dwarf puffers
maybe a couple exodons
saltwater mantis shrimp tank
saltwater frogfish tank
planted tank?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hyphen said:


> dwarf puffers
> maybe a couple exodons
> saltwater mantis shrimp tank
> saltwater frogfish tank
> planted tank?


I stocked some red cherry shrimp and I am making an attempt at a planted tank. So Far "Plant wise" I got Java Fern, Carolina Fanwort and another plant species I've been trying to Identify.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

look into glosso! i was seriously considering doing a planted tank because of it until i found my flowerhorns. still might do a small tank in the future.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

add a small amount of moss into the tank for the babies. It wont take that long for you to have a tank full of shrimp.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

good choice on the shrimp! making it a planted tank with shrimp is a great way to get back in the hobby. let's see some pics


----------

